# teaching / living in Dubai



## marlies88 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am thinking about working at one of the International Primary schools in Dubai. The salary is AED 10,000 per month and I think accomodation is included (or at discount). How is it living single in Dubai: coping with the heat, weekends? Anybody teaching at a school at the moment? The vacancy is for 1 Sept. start, so I really have to think now iwhat to decide. Please all info welcome!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm a teacher at an American school here in Dubai -- pay is very good, housing is fantastic for me (fully included). The heat suuucks from about May - September or more... I'm talking high 40's with a TON of humidity. Brutal. The rest of the year is bliss though, 20's and 30's.

I'd take it! Which school, per chance?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

10k is ok (not great) for a single person but you need to make sure that all accommodation costs are included + Medical Insurance + flights home every year. If the accommodation is not furnished you need relocation costs paid to bring your furniture over or a set up allowance so that you can buy when you get here. If they are providing the accommodation will it be shared? and where will it be? (there are some cheaper areas in Dubai that are not very nice for a single western woman. Lots of single westerners here and there is a very good club scene/night life, bars, restaurants etc. The heat is tough but only for a couple of months in the summer. When you come over in August it will be at it's worst and it will be Ramadan so not the best time to come but around the 3rd week of September it will start to cool off a little and feel much better. It will make sense for you to go home during the school holidays (July/August) when the heat is at it's worst.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Agree with wanda, you need a settling in allowance (we got around dhs 30,000) and i wouldn't move if they made me share an apartment. We get 2 bed, 2 1/2 baths, flights home in the summer and medical.


----------



## marlies88 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks, yes, medical insurance incl. and 2,000 AED for shipping and settling in (not much I suppose, but appartment/studio will be furnished) Bus fares to school each day also paid for. Will have to find out first which school and where. I only know it is an international primary school with 1000 kids.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Buses will be hard. They are nice, but irregular, and the routes are subject to change with no notice. Think taxis when figuring the majority of your travel, unless the metro happens to be close to both ends of your route, then winner!


----------



## marlies88 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Buses will be hard. They are nice, but irregular, and the routes are subject to change with no notice. Think taxis when figuring the majority of your travel, unless the metro happens to be close to both ends of your route, then winner!


so when they say Free busfare, that's just a joke? School bus maybe?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

marlies88 said:


> so when they say Free busfare, that's just a joke? School bus maybe?


I THINK it would be the school bus - most schools have them. I can't think that the school would think about reimbursing just the public transport bus usage.

Maybe one of the things you should clarify with the school's HR.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um you need to know the school's name and where it's located ASAP so you can do more research. Some of the schools can be quite dodgy but judging by what they're offering you, it seems like one of the decent ones. Find out the school's name and google them for info.


----------



## Flynn87 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but just curious is it hard to get from Dubai to Abu Dhabi by public transport? My friend is in Abu Dhabi and I recently got a position in Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Flynn87 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but just curious is it hard to get from Dubai to Abu Dhabi by public transport? My friend is in Abu Dhabi and I recently got a position in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks


There is an inter-emirate bus which travels on a fairly regular basis from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and vice versa. They have scheduled stops and start and terminate at the main bus terminals (you can only board the bus at the bus station).

There are also smaller buses that usually wait until they are full prior to leaving but are more flexible in terms of where they stop/ drop off passengers.

Depending on where/area your friend is based, you could take the bus into Abu Dhabi and then travel by taxi the rest of the way.

I believe the fare is around AED 20 one way.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

You don't know the school? That's shocking.. how do you not know the name/location of the school except "British school with 100 kids" but know that they'll give dhs 2000 for shipping etc...


----------



## marlies88 (Apr 11, 2011)

This only a first inquiry. I have asked for more info re. school. It's organised through the teachanywhere website. Familiar to anybody?


----------



## marlies88 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just found out the school's name: Deira International School.
Does anybody know about this school? 
Accomodation is shared, I don't mind that so much as long as I have my own bedroom.
In comparrison with some other international school is the salary of 10,000AED not fantastic, but can I live of it and save some as well?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

marlies88 said:


> I just found out the school's name: Deira International School.
> Does anybody know about this school?
> Accomodation is shared, I don't mind that so much as long as I have my own bedroom.
> In comparrison with some other international school is the salary of 10,000AED not fantastic, but can I live of it and save some as well?


I live opposite the school and there is another forum member who is joining the school in August. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/69418-teacher-accomodation-dubai.html


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi 
Omg I also am starting at deira intnl school in September 
What position will you be taking up?


----------



## marlies88 (Apr 11, 2011)

s4ad said:


> Hi
> Omg I also am starting at deira intnl school in September
> What position will you be taking up?


I'm still considering, as I'm also waiting for other job offers.
It will be prim. school library otherwise, which position will you take?


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

To be honest the offer I got from deira I was quite happy with  so going out there in aug for induction let me know if you take the job 
I'm taking an eal role


----------

